# Importing Outlook pst files from Windows?



## zynizen (Jan 29, 2007)

If anyone knows how to import outlook pst files including mail messages, sent messages, calendar data, appointments etc...  is this all possible in mac?

I know a few programs have somewhat similar features, but, even if there is some solution coming out soon, like the new version of office with newer entourage? or leopard mail or even i heard a program like Daylite is similar.

Thanks for any help,  My reasons for doing this conversion / importing is on a grandeur scale.

Thanks again


----------



## Flying Meat (Jan 29, 2007)

ouch.

You may have some luck exporting individual functionality data (address book, mail,..), but i'd have to say, you may be out of luck for some stuff, particularly if it is not server side.

You could look at snerdware's offerings if they match you requirements (pricing is steep though and primarily targets OS X's Mail.app and iCal.app), but if Entourage cannot handle it, it could be bleak.

I do not envy you your task.

For mail, you should be golden (unless stuff is local, but increase the user's quota during the transfer, then push local to server). Calendar is dooable with maybe a couple interim steps on windows. 

Simple automation of the process? Not that I'm aware of. 

Scrod be with you.


----------



## zynizen (Jan 30, 2007)

ok thanks.  I figured it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 30, 2007)

Well if you want easy just pony up US $10 and buy Outlook2Mac for your PC and be done with quickly.


----------



## zynizen (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, thanks!  this is exactly the solution I am looking for. Thank you so much.
I really appreciate it.


----------



## don1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I paid my $10 and got o2m. Have successfully converted calendar and contacts. I am having a problem converting mail folders.

I think (think) it is mail with attachments. 
The headline refers to 16 bit blah blah blah and says some dll problem - you can tell im not that technical.

Anyway my hp laptop runs w.XP with outlook so thats the version i downloaded and I am having this problem. If i choose ignore it keeps running but it happens almost every mail.

Anyone else have this problem?

D


----------

